# Carved Serpent Sticks



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I haven't seen any carved serpent (snake) sticks or canes here.
is the subject taboo, frowned upon or just not popular ?
I don't want to present one if it is not a good idea.
(still getting the lay of the land here).
John


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

John we were in the Smokies a few years back and a fellow I ran into at a store had a walking stick that look like a snake wrapped around it. I kid you not it looked so real, it was beautiful. The fellow who carved it was Gene Webb. I met Gene later and went to his house where he had his shop. He is a really good carver.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

Jim - I started watching Mike Stinnett's YouTube videos a couple of months ago and the craftsmanship that guy has is just unreal. I can't carve a human face in wood but I can carve a snake's head (go figure).
I am not thinking of anything to being demonic or on the dark side with a snake project. it is just a work of art that I found very interesting and challenging. I hope to sell it on Ebay so I can buy a OZ-Plus micromotor carving machine.
I just bought a high-end woodburner and I really like it so far.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

I looked on YouTube and Gene Webb has quite an extensive video library there plus he gives carving lessons.
very talented fellow !!


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

John Smith_inFL said:


> Jim - I started watching Mike Stinnett's YouTube videos a couple of months ago and the craftsmanship that guy has is just unreal. I can't carve a human face in wood but I can carve a snake's head (go figure).
> I am not thinking of anything to being demonic or on the dark side with a snake project. it is just a work of art that I found very interesting and challenging. I hope to sell it on Ebay so I can buy a OZ-Plus micromotor carving machine.
> I just bought a high-end woodburner and I really like it so far.


I have a WeCheer -242 and love it, I still haven't tried to carve anything with it but I have used it a lot making the wooden Model truck and 29 Model A. One thing with the little micromotors, you will need a good mini dust collector really close, that super fine dust is rough on the lungs. 
That wood burner will come in great making scales on your snake.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi John, we have had a few over the years. There just did not seem to be very many making them. I think everyone has been open to any subject in canes and sticks. Randy with Kentucky Walking Sticks posted his snake canes when he was active here. He is a good source for natural sticks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

thanks Randy - I just didn't know where the subject lays. I saw some of Kentucky Walking Stick on his Etsy store and they are really nice. his are "as found" in nature. mine is made from a block of wood from scratch and is inspired by Mike Stinnett.









*and, speaking of Mike, do you see a resemblance ?







*


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

They are both great sticks. Stinnett just take every thing to the next level. In his sticks and his art. Oh I found some 7/8th" medium grit sanding discs on Amazon. (E. C. Moore's Waterpoof Silicone Carbide Medium 7/8" Sanding Disc Box of 50.) A heavier grit than the treeline disks.They do not give a number but you can feel the differents.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

thanks for the info, Randy.
I bought some of the "EZ Lock" 1-1/4" Dremel disks with 1/8" mandrel and really like them so far.
since the grit paper is not replaceable, I'm toying with the idea of making a "1-1/4" punch" that will cut new disks out of any sandpaper you choose and glue it on the worn out pad with glue of some sort. then, the grit of the disk is limited only to your imagination. I'll check into the 7/8" size - thanks for that.
I''ll post the punch project when I get around to it. I'll try it in the drill press first, before smacking it with a mallet.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks John I have the EZ lock mandral but had not seen those discks. I will have to try them too.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Speaking of sanding discs, I have one a Retired Doctor friend of mine gave me. That is the best little sanding disc I have seen. I have looked everywhere and can't find any more, see the photo, any ideas where I can find some of these?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, there was this thread called Trying to Make Lemonade I started a while ago. Certainly not up to Mike Stinnett's level but I was happy with it. More a stylized rattler.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

ohhhh I like that one Dana !! (I'll go back and check your thread).


----------

